
Recruitment to Resignation: My Four Months at Microsoft - Flopsy
https://medium.com/@bob_parks1/recruitment-to-resignation-my-four-months-at-microsoft-41ad863f1591
======
PhilWright
Certainly sounds like your manager had decided he did not like you/want you on
his team, before you even started. Maybe he didn't like something about your
resume. After moving across the country it seems like you could have tried
harder to get into another team. Maybe in the new team you would have had the
star treatment. Companies as big as Microsoft are not uniform, one team might
have been a perfect fit and a great experience, another team could be a
disaster.

If you are on the verge of resigning then you no longer have anything to lose
and so you should have gone to your bosses boss. Point out what happened and
why you are leaving. Doubt it would have solved the issue but it does mean
that his behaviour was flagged up to another level. Otherwise there is no
downside to his treating people the way he did.

------
the_d00d
Sounds like a terrible experience. It is probably best that you got out of the
situation. That being said, waiting two weeks for him to invite you into his
office for a one-on-one is crazy. You have to be direct with people and make
yourself visible. Believe it or not, it is possible to do without 'driving
over people'. Hang in there, you will bounce back.

------
bane
There's some more information by the author in the reddit chat on the same
topic:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3mqngu/recruit...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3mqngu/recruitment_to_resignation_my_four_months_at/)

------
chrisbennet
Sounds like he dodged a bullet.

